# Northern Region



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I'm about to get out to start scouting for turkey up in the Northern Region (I'm in Davis County). I was looking at Hardware Ranch and Echo Henefer WMA. I'm not asking for your spot, but if anyone can let me know if I'm way off the mark even trying to scout either location that would be awesome. I don't want to spend my time scouting an area with absolutely no turkey!


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've hunted henefer echo for big game for the majority of the past decade. About 9 or 10 years ago we used to see a flock over by the fire canyon side every fall, but i havent seen that flock or any turkeys up there in probably 6 years. Dont know if the weather got em, coyotes, or maybe they just moved somewhere else. It doesnt mean there isnt turkeys up there, but if there is, i havent seen or heard them for years.

I would try anywhere up near huntsville if you get a chance. Theres turkeys on the middle fork wma, but you will have to hike back in to get to them. Ive also seen birds up near snowbasin during thr hunt, but have personally never hunted up there. East canyon wma also holds a small flock or two, ive heard gobbles by the pond on multiple occassions.

If youre up for more of a drive, maybe give mantua or the logan area a shot. Lots of turkeys up there, just got to know where to find them. Just get up early and gp for a hike in one of these areas, the gobbles will let you know where they're at. Maybe consider getting a crow or owl call as well, use them to try for some shock gobbles.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get up to the snow line in canyons that have water in them, I know all the canyons have water in them at this time of year. But turkeys like to follow the creeks back up high to the snow line or just below it.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Oblivion5888 said:


> I've hunted henefer echo for big game for the majority of the past decade. About 9 or 10 years ago we used to see a flock over by the fire canyon side every fall, but i havent seen that flock or any turkeys up there in probably 6 years. Dont know if the weather got em, coyotes, or maybe they just moved somewhere else. It doesnt mean there isnt turkeys up there, but if there is, i havent seen or heard them for years.
> 
> I would try anywhere up near huntsville if you get a chance. Theres turkeys on the middle fork wma, but you will have to hike back in to get to them. Ive also seen birds up near snowbasin during thr hunt, but have personally never hunted up there. East canyon wma also holds a small flock or two, ive heard gobbles by the pond on multiple occassions.
> 
> If youre up for more of a drive, maybe give mantua or the logan area a shot. Lots of turkeys up there, just got to know where to find them. Just get up early and gp for a hike in one of these areas, the gobbles will let you know where they're at. Maybe consider getting a crow or owl call as well, use them to try for some shock gobbles.


Thanks so much for the input! I'll have to check out Mantua and somewhere up in Logan. You've helped save me a ton of wasted time/effort. DWR said Middle Fork has a lot of pressure.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Critter said:


> Get up to the snow line in canyons that have water in them, I know all the canyons have water in them at this time of year. But turkeys like to follow the creeks back up high to the snow line or just below it.


Great tip. I was considering checking this out around Farmington Canyon. Thanks!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

maverick9465 said:


> DWR said Middle Fork has a lot of pressure.


Probably true for the first mile. It's a smaller WMA, but you can definitely get away from people. Plenty of room for everyone. My wife has family up that way and they've seen turkeys for months.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Good point. Thanks!


----------



## Gilmoregirl (May 9, 2017)

Hey new member here! Pollo70 introduced me. I just wanted to share my experience of Mantua. Last year I shot I nice tom. Been hunting and scouting the last 2 weekends but have yet to see or hear anything. Found a few feathers but no tracks.. no poop. Have not even seen them down in the private fields and homes like I used to. Saturday I ran into 2 other hunters who also shot 2 birds last year and they hadn't seen or heard anything either. I have heard from my father a resident of Mantua said the fish and game had rounded up some flocks. Not sure how credited that is but something to think about.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hey new member here! Pollo70 introduced me. I just wanted to share my experience of Mantua. Last year I shot I nice tom. Been hunting and scouting the last 2 weekends but have yet to see or hear anything. Found a few feathers but no tracks.. no poop. Have not even seen them down in the private fields and homes like I used to. Saturday I ran into 2 other hunters who also shot 2 birds last year and they hadn't seen or heard anything either. I have heard from my father a resident of Mantua said the fish and game had rounded up some flocks. Not sure how credited that is but something to think about.


 Thanks for the info, and welcome to the forum!!:grin:


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I was looking on the OnX Hunt Maps and I'm not seeing any public land near Mantua Reservoir. Maybe I'm looking at it wrong? 

What about Farmington Canyon? Anyone see anything over there?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I wish I could remember which road it was on, but when you enter Mantua, take a right and it's the mountains right in front of you. You'll probably see a lot of people walking their dogs. I talked to some hunters there last week. They heard a few, but not like they have in the past. I'm giving up for the year. It's getting expensive to not see any birds up here.


----------

